# Any black friday or knife deal sub forums or thread?



## charlesquik (Nov 20, 2018)

Would like to know if there is some threads or sub forum for knife on rebate?

Like for exemple hey guys there is a sale at some place its 10% off with code "x"

I'll start 

There is a pre-black friday sale at https://japanesechefsknife.com/ up to 30% on selected knives.


----------



## dafox (Nov 20, 2018)

BladeGallery - Epicurean Edge - BladeConnection Cyber Monday Sale - Up to 50% off.


----------



## agp (Nov 20, 2018)

Hope to get some stone sets on sale!


----------



## charlesquik (Nov 21, 2018)

10% off at chubo with code HOL18


----------



## charlesquik (Nov 21, 2018)

dafox said:


> BladeGallery - Epicurean Edge - BladeConnection Cyber Monday Sale - Up to 50% off.



Will price change automatically? Can't see the anything about the sale on the website


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 21, 2018)

charlesquik said:


> Will price change automatically? Can't see the anything about the sale on the website



EpiEdge a have separate sales category on their website when their sales go live. It won't be until Monday though, so pump the brakes.


----------



## F-Flash (Nov 22, 2018)

Boldric is having 10% off and free shipping worldwide.

https://www.boldric.com/store/boldric-leather-knife-case-chef-knife

Got me one of these for traveling. (Whose relatives doesnt have poor knives? Doesnt count if you bought them better ones).


----------



## ThinMan (Nov 22, 2018)

Japanny is having 15% off.


----------



## Lazyboy (Nov 22, 2018)

Honyaki anyone ? 

http://www.knivesandstones.com/bfcm2018/


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 22, 2018)

Who grabbed that Tatsuo?


----------



## charlesquik (Nov 22, 2018)

Lazyboy said:


> Honyaki anyone ?
> 
> http://www.knivesandstones.com/bfcm2018/


lol only 1000$+ knives. Such an awful sale


----------



## valgard (Nov 22, 2018)

charlesquik said:


> lol only 1000$+ knives. Such an awful sale


There's a code in the homepage for 10% off everything.


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2018)

charlesquik said:


> lol only 1000$+ knives. Such an awful sale


I guess that you didn't see the "10% off ALL knives" coupon, then?


----------



## charlesquik (Nov 22, 2018)

Nemo said:


> I guess that you didn't see the "10% off ALL knives" coupon, then?


Oh just saw this sorry to jump to conclusion


----------



## Nemo (Nov 22, 2018)

And remember that the Aussie dollar isn't worth much at the moment.


----------



## charlesquik (Nov 23, 2018)

Nemo said:


> And remember that the Aussie dollar isn't worth much at the moment.


My canadian dollar dont worth any much lol


----------



## TheDevilSendsCooks (Nov 23, 2018)

Korin has a 15% off code


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 23, 2018)

Some nice Tsukasa kitaeji on KS that James has put up if you like smaller blades...


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 23, 2018)

MTC is having a 20% sale. I've enjoyed going to their NYC shop.
https://www.mtckitchen.com/20-off-black-friday-weekend-sale/


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 23, 2018)

JNS has a sale on Mazaki Kasumi Gyuto 210mm, $175.84 (ex VAT)—regular price is $220.18! GREAT DEAL, I would've jumped on it, but have a 220mm on the way.
http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/sale/


----------



## ashy2classy (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up on all the sales. GL to everyone! I'm broke after the first few hours of the day!


----------



## BrianT (Nov 23, 2018)

Tosho has 15% off kurouchi stuff until monday with "kuro"


----------



## charlesquik (Nov 23, 2018)

https://homebutcher.com/

20% off with code blackfriday2018


----------



## ynot1985 (Nov 23, 2018)

tgfencer said:


> Who grabbed that Tatsuo?



I heard from a very reliable source that you did [emoji23]


----------



## Illyria (Nov 24, 2018)

Had anyone seen a good deal on some knife cases/rolls?


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 24, 2018)

ynot1985 said:


> I heard from a very reliable source that you did [emoji23]



I had to back out unfortunately so someone else will be the lucky owner.


----------



## Xenif (Nov 24, 2018)

JNS update: Mazaki KU Santoku 180, Kaeru Suji 270, Toyama Mukimono 180 are available just now
That Kaeru suji likes dope for the price
Oh and the JNS 300 stone also up


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 24, 2018)

That Tatsuo honyaki is back up on Knives and Stones for a killer price.


----------



## Dave Kinogie (Nov 24, 2018)

Was hoping Bernal Cutlery was going to have something. Didn't they have a 15% off for Cyber Monday last year, or am I mixing places up?


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 24, 2018)

Xenif said:


> JNS update: Mazaki KU Santoku 180, Kaeru Suji 270, Toyama Mukimono 180 are available just now
> That Kaeru suji likes dope for the price
> Oh and the JNS 300 stone also up


Wow, that Mazaki is very tempting at $115!


----------



## Xenif (Nov 24, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> Wow, that Mazaki is very tempting at $115!


It honestly looks more like a bunka than santoku, If i didnt just buy the same KU Nakiri I wouldve bought one


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 24, 2018)

I am hoping a kaeru 240 or 210 Gyuto discount will pop up, I might get a few giving some to my in laws for Christmas gifts (and one for myself lol)


----------



## charlesquik (Nov 24, 2018)

Hoping a nice nakiri come up


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 24, 2018)

Now I'm going to ask again, who got the Tatsuo, since I know it wasn't me this time?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Nov 24, 2018)

Cleancut.se. Nothing really exciting though


----------



## geoff_nocon (Nov 25, 2018)

tgfencer said:


> Now I'm going to ask again, who got the Tatsuo, since I know it wasn't me this time?



i bought the first tanto.


----------



## F-Flash (Nov 25, 2018)

More tatsuo, fugu and yanagi now.


----------



## F-Flash (Nov 25, 2018)

http://www.knivesandstones.com/bfcm-mert-tansu-honyaki-gyuto-240mm-whte-2-warlus-ivory-handle/

Someone please buy this, before I or Mert does.


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 25, 2018)

F-Flash said:


> http://www.knivesandstones.com/bfcm-mert-tansu-honyaki-gyuto-240mm-whte-2-warlus-ivory-handle/
> 
> Someone please buy this, before I or Mert does.



I thought the exact same thing. Love that handle.


----------



## charlesquik (Nov 25, 2018)

You guys are way too rich


----------



## larrybard (Nov 25, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> JNS has a sale on Mazaki Kasumi Gyuto 210mm, $175.84 (ex VAT)—regular price is $220.18! GREAT DEAL, I would've jumped on it, but have a 220mm on the way.
> http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/sale/


Looks like someone picked it off; no longer listed among sale items.


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 25, 2018)

charlesquik said:


> You guys are way too rich



Wanting has little to do with affording my friend.

JNS Munetoshi butcher for sub-100 is up.


----------



## Xenif (Nov 25, 2018)

tgfencer said:


> Wanting has little to do with affording my friend.
> 
> JNS Munetoshi butcher for sub-100 is up.


Amen to that haha , that butchers knife is super awesome


----------



## F-Flash (Nov 25, 2018)

Tansu honyaki gone, i wonder If one of you Took it? Super awesome


----------



## Anton (Nov 25, 2018)

Someone got smart and picked up the Tansu


----------



## akafat (Nov 25, 2018)

Epicedge cyber monday sale is now on


----------



## F-Flash (Nov 26, 2018)

Munetoshi 240 
Mazaki 180 
@jns


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 26, 2018)

Toyama 270 for 349USD on JNS 
So attempting...


----------



## F-Flash (Nov 26, 2018)

Another tansu @knivesandstones. 270 sanmai sujihiki. That handle is awesome, once again.


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 26, 2018)

Gjackson98 said:


> Toyama 270 for 349USD on JNS
> So attempting...





F-Flash said:


> Another tansu @knivesandstones. 270 sanmai sujihiki. That handle is awesome, once again.



The Toyama is a beast. So much so that I'm considering getting a second just to have around. If that suji was 300mm or longer it would have been perfect, but I'm sure its still an excellent performer. And well below Mert's current custom rates...


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 26, 2018)

Pretty cool custom blade from a forum member bladesmith and steel maker, being offered at a steal of a price.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BqpojAXhglT/


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 26, 2018)

Not on sale, but a great deal due to the exchange rate. Mazaki 210mm Nashiji Gyuto, W2, for about $185 USD ($245 CAD); $158 for the Mazaki Nashiji Santoku. Free shipping in North America. Love that finish.
https://knifewear.com/products/mazaki-w2-nashiji-gyuto-210mm?variant=4370961367068


----------



## John Loftis (Nov 26, 2018)

I just went live with a sale for those interested in a butcher block. 

http://www.theboardsmith.com/holiday-sale-starts-now/


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 26, 2018)

John Loftis said:


> I just went live with a sale for those interested in a butcher block.
> 
> http://www.theboardsmith.com/holiday-sale-starts-now/


Where are the prices/descriptions on your Cyber Monday offerings? I just see a picture of a bunch of cutting boards.


----------



## parbaked (Nov 26, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> Where are the prices/descriptions on your Cyber Monday offerings? I just see a picture of a bunch of cutting boards.



_"The short version: Spend $200, get a free cutting board. No code required. While supplies last."_
The picture of a bunch of cutting boards are the freebies...
_https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/bogo-starting-now.39302/#post-581554_


----------



## ashy2classy (Nov 26, 2018)

F-Flash said:


> Munetoshi 240
> Mazaki 180
> @jns



Almost bought the Mune but I have a KU Kochi coming and already have a Wakui KU that is really similar. As much as I want to try one, it's too similar to others I already have. That Maz is killer for $115.

EDIT: I said **** it and just ordered the Mune. Gotta see what this amazing HT is all about.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Nov 26, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> Not on sale, but a great deal due to the exchange rate. Mazaki 210mm Nashiji Gyuto, W2, for about $185 USD ($245 CAD); $158 for the Mazaki Nashiji Santoku. Free shipping in North America. Love that finish.
> https://knifewear.com/products/mazaki-w2-nashiji-gyuto-210mm?variant=4370961367068


Do you know if it's the old or new profile? I'm not that familiar with Mazaki's knives. How's the grind on his knives?


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 26, 2018)

ashy2classy said:


> Almost bought the Mune but I have a KU Kochi coming and already have a Wakui KU that is really similar. As much as I want to try one, it's too similar to others I already have. That Maz is killer for $115 .


I had a Munetoshi 240, might not be tall enough for you, my was around 48ish, if I remember it correctly.


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 26, 2018)

For really basic stuff, Cutlery and More seems decent—where you can get 20% off the Tojiro, like their scissors ($29.95), ITK bread knife ($47.96), DP Gyuto ($63.96).


----------



## ashy2classy (Nov 26, 2018)

Gjackson98 said:


> I had a Munetoshi 240, might not be tall enough for you, my was around 48ish, if I remember it correctly.



We'll see. I asked Maksim to choose what he thought was the best sample. Not sure if he'll do anything other than pick one off the shelf, but thought I'd ask. For $150 it's worth a shot. I really dig the profile.


----------



## ThinMan (Nov 26, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> Not on sale, but a great deal due to the exchange rate. Mazaki 210mm Nashiji Gyuto, W2, for about $185 USD ($245 CAD); $158 for the Mazaki Nashiji Santoku. Free shipping in North America. Love that finish.
> https://knifewear.com/products/mazaki-w2-nashiji-gyuto-210mm?variant=4370961367068



I believe they are on sale; Knifewear has 10% off.


----------



## ThinMan (Nov 26, 2018)

Gjackson98 said:


> Toyama 270 for 349USD on JNS
> So attempting...



Buy it. You will not regret it. It is one of my favorite knives.


----------



## Xenif (Nov 26, 2018)

Bernal has Mutsumi Hinoura 210/240 on sale and a bunch of larger bench jnats


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 26, 2018)

ThinMan said:


> Buy it. You will not regret it. It is one of my favorite knives.


I ordered a TF 240 wa maboroshi from Epicedge last night lol, kinda running out of budgets for the holiday.


----------



## Nikabrik (Nov 26, 2018)

On the really low end, Japan Woodworker has a bunch of kitchen knives 40% off, including their resin/ho handle Tosa stuff. I picked up one as a project knife.


----------



## parbaked (Nov 26, 2018)

Gjackson98 said:


> I ordered a TF 240 wa maboroshi from Epicedge last night lol, kinda running out of budgets for the holiday.



These look good!
http://epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=89003


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 26, 2018)

parbaked said:


> These look good!
> http://epicedge.com/shopexd.asp?id=89003



Yep that’s the one I got. always wanted to try one, figure it’s about time


----------



## slobound (Nov 26, 2018)

I kept thinking about the TF from Epic Edge too... this day needs to end.


----------



## ashy2classy (Nov 26, 2018)

Gjackson98 said:


> Yep that’s the one I got. always wanted to try one, figure it’s about time



That one looks amazing! Too bad EE prices them so high. Regardless I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Post photos when you get it!


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 26, 2018)

ashy2classy said:


> That one looks amazing! Too bad EE prices them so high. Regardless I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Post photos when you get it!



Hope so lol, all the conversation on Here about TF are making me nervous.


----------



## Burtini (Nov 26, 2018)

Illyria said:


> Had anyone seen a good deal on some knife cases/rolls?


Epicurean Edge has a bunch of knife rolls on sale until 12:00 PST tonight.


----------



## Barmoley (Nov 27, 2018)

Gjackson98 said:


> Hope so lol, all the conversation on Here about TF are making me nervous.


The ones at EE I saw were good. Only saw one like the one you got and one denka, but both were very good grinds, bevels, general fit and finish. They are expensive though....


----------



## Anton (Nov 27, 2018)

Got through the last 4 days not buying a single thing! Winning


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 27, 2018)

Anton said:


> Got through the last 4 days not buying a single thing! Winning


Me too Anton! And with the amount of money I've already gone this year I didn't need to spend more.


----------



## Barmoley (Nov 27, 2018)

I wish I could say the same


----------



## Simme (Nov 27, 2018)

Sujihiki up on jns Toyama honyaki or damascus, mazaki ss All 270 mm


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 27, 2018)

Mazaki KU nakiri 190mm is up on JNS



Simme said:


> Sujihiki up on jns Toyama honyaki or damascus, mazaki ss All 270 mm


That Honyaki didn't last long at all, I didn't even get a chance to see it.


----------



## charlesquik (Nov 27, 2018)

Gjackson98 said:


> Mazaki KU nakiri 190mm is up on JNS
> 
> 
> That Honyaki didn't last long at all, I didn't even get a chance to see it.



Is 190mm a nice feel size for a nakiri?

Though the standard was around 155-160mm


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 27, 2018)

charlesquik said:


> Is 190mm a nice feel size for a nakiri?
> 
> Though the standard was around 155-160mm



I prefer longer nakiri. 180 is also a pretty standard length. Go with your gut, but I'd say yes, it would be a nice size.


----------



## Xenif (Nov 27, 2018)

charlesquik said:


> Is 190mm a nice feel size for a nakiri?
> 
> Though the standard was around 155-160mm


I like mine, even thou its longer its not heavy and the taper makes it a pleasure to use. It is much taller than standard nakiris though at 60+mm, so if you like a light-psuedo-chuka-long-tall nakiri its your knife


----------



## charlesquik (Nov 27, 2018)

My only problem is I'm looking for a Stainless clad nakiri. Already have a KU iron cladding over AS suji and I'm almost scared using it lol


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 27, 2018)

charlesquik said:


> My only problem is I'm looking for a Stainless clad nakiri. Already have a KU iron cladding over AS suji and I'm almost scared using it lol


http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/mazaki-stainless-kasumi-nakiri-180mm/


----------



## charlesquik (Nov 27, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/mazaki-stainless-kasumi-nakiri-180mm/



Yep saw this one, just wish the next batch of knives in sale include this one


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 27, 2018)

charlesquik said:


> Yep saw this one, just wish the next batch of knives in sale include this one


You have a few more days here, it might happen. 
You guys talked me into it, now I really want a nakiri lol.


----------



## Xenif (Nov 27, 2018)

Gjackson98 said:


> You have a few more days here, it might happen.
> You guys talked me into it, now I really want a nakiri lol.


Yes! Nakiri FTW ~!

Just added Mazaki 150 mini-yanagiba , Toyama 210 Deba


----------



## ThaFurnace (Nov 27, 2018)

I wish I was faster to the draw on the K&S items. I would have loved to have also picked up the T. Ikeda Santoku.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 27, 2018)

ThaFurnace said:


> I wish I was faster to the draw on the K&S items. I would have loved to have also picked up the T. Ikeda Santoku.


That would of been a really good buy.


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 28, 2018)

charlesquik said:


> Yep saw this one, just wish the next batch of knives in sale include this one



You got your wish. Hop to.


----------



## JChooMtl (Nov 28, 2018)

Jesus those didn’t last long.

Just got back from 2 months in India last night but the jet lag was a blessing in disguise. Was able to pick up a Kaeru 240 gyuto for $160 CDN and a 240 Toyama gyutos for $400 CDN at 5 AM EST. Both are now sold out.


----------



## JChooMtl (Nov 28, 2018)

The Toyama 180 nakiri is still available on sale for $300 CDN.

But what I really want to try is the 210 nakiri; not only is it not on sale, the regular price looks like it has jumped from $400 to $480 CDN.


----------



## Mute-on (Nov 28, 2018)

JChooMtl said:


> The Toyama 180 nakiri is still available on sale for $300 CDN.
> 
> But what I really want to try is the 210 nakiri; not only is it not on sale, the regular price looks like it has jumped from $400 to $480 CDN.



Look again


----------



## ashy2classy (Nov 28, 2018)

Mazaki 240 on JNS sale. Get on it people!


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 28, 2018)

So sad that I missed the 240 kaeru and Toyama gyutos


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 28, 2018)

JChooMtl said:


> The Toyama 180 nakiri is still available on sale for $300 CDN.
> 
> But what I really want to try is the 210 nakiri; not only is it not on sale, the regular price looks like it has jumped from $400 to $480 CDN.



It is on sale now. 287 USD w/o VAT


----------



## charlesquik (Nov 28, 2018)

$382,47 without VAT (this is in CAD)


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 28, 2018)

Also whoever got that large hideriyama suita he had up in the wee hours of the morning got a damn good deal. Was nearly tempted myself and the absolute last thing I need is another large rock in my house.


----------



## charlesquik (Nov 28, 2018)

Mazaki Kurouchi Nakiri 190mm $128,69 White Steel with iron Cladding (which white steel? 1 or 2)
Mazaki Stainless Kasumi Nakiri 180mm $242,24 silver 3 core with stainless clad
Toyama Noborikoi Kasumi Nakiri 180mm $227,10 Blue (which blue steel? 1 or 2 or as)
Toyama Noborikoi Kasumi Nakiri 210mm $287,66 Blue (which blue steel? 1 or 2 or as)

Seem like there is 4 choices for us nakiri lover.

I just can't choose...

BTW how is silver 3? Guess it compare to aeb-l?


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 28, 2018)

210 all day, but I love my Toyamas.


----------



## Panamapeet (Nov 28, 2018)

tgfencer said:


> Also whoever got that large hideriyama suita he had up in the wee hours of the morning got a damn good deal. Was nearly tempted myself and the absolute last thing I need is another large rock in my house.


Thanks


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 28, 2018)

Both 180mm from Toyama and Mazaki are sold out. 210 Toyama is a great deal. 
I am attempting to purchase the 190mm KU mazaki (I am a Mazaki fan) but I don't want to pay shipping lol (about $30usd) 
Hopefully a Kaeru gyuto or something pops up on sale and I will get both.


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 28, 2018)

Spipet said:


> Thanks



Aha, nice snag! Now, I don't have to feel guilty about keeping my hideriyama suita from you. Let me know how it is.

Also for anyone on the slicer hunt, the Toyama 270 sujihiki is on sale, but its not listed on the sales page.


----------



## Panamapeet (Nov 28, 2018)

tgfencer said:


> Aha, nice snag! Now, I don't have to feel guilty about keeping my hideriyama suita from you. Let me know how it is.


I am still after that one and I will get you an offer soon!!!


----------



## charlesquik (Nov 28, 2018)

Gjackson98 said:


> Both 180mm from Toyama and Mazaki are sold out. 210 Toyama is a great deal.
> I am attempting to purchase the 190mm KU mazaki (I am a Mazaki fan) but I don't want to pay shipping lol (about $30usd)
> Hopefully a Kaeru gyuto or something pops up on sale and I will get both.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## charlesquik (Nov 28, 2018)

Deep down I wanted that mazaki stainless 180mm..

octagonal is better than D shape for me


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 28, 2018)

charlesquik said:


> Deep down I wanted that mazaki stainless 180mm..
> 
> octagonal is better than D shape for me


Man, deep down I want everything lol


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 28, 2018)

Toyama 270 suji and 210 gyutos are up


----------



## Xenif (Nov 28, 2018)

I want that Mazaki 150 single bevel and all the nakiris but I bought way way too many knives this year, think I need to give it a rest. Great Kaeru 240 pick up btw. Ive been drinking lots of water before bed so I can check JNS sale update when I pee in the middle of the night


----------



## Barmoley (Nov 28, 2018)

You guys are so bad for me....you should be ashamed of yourselves.....shame, shame, shame


----------



## JChooMtl (Nov 28, 2018)

tgfencer said:


> It is on sale now. 287 USD w/o VAT


Jesus. I have to make a decision quickly. I had already bought the Munetoshi butcher and Mazaki bunka-like Santoku before the two 240 gyutos. I really shouldn’t spend more money but that 210 nakiri looks so interesting.


----------



## Panamapeet (Nov 28, 2018)

JChooMtl said:


> Jesus. I have to make a decision quickly. I had already bought the Munetoshi butcher and Mazaki bunka-like Santoku before the two 240 gyutos. I really shouldn’t spend more money but that 210 nakiri looks so interesting.



Just buy it already


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 28, 2018)

JChooMtl said:


> Jesus. I have to make a decision quickly. I had already bought the Munetoshi butcher and Mazaki bunka-like Santoku before the two 240 gyutos. I really shouldn’t spend more money but that 210 nakiri looks so interesting.


you will love it, I have only heard good things about his nakiri.


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 28, 2018)

JChooMtl said:


> Jesus. I have to make a decision quickly. I had already bought the Munetoshi butcher and Mazaki bunka-like Santoku before the two 240 gyutos. I really shouldn’t spend more money but that 210 nakiri looks so interesting.



You really want to spend the money, or you wouldn't be on this thread. What's worse—a lower bank account balance or going back to the JNS site when you're done procrastinating and seeing the dreaded "OUT OF STOCK" (then having to wait an additional six months of sans Nakiri kitchen life)?


----------



## JChooMtl (Nov 28, 2018)

Gjackson98 said:


> you will love it, I have only heard good things about his nakiri.





DitmasPork said:


> You really want to spend the money, or you wouldn't be on this thread. What's worse—a lower bank account balance or going back to the JNS site when you're done procrastinating and seeing the dreaded "OUT OF STOCK" (then having to wait an additional six months of sans Nakiri kitchen life)?



You guys absolutely are right. The 210 nakiri just seems like a natural partner for the incoming 240 gyuto. 5 knives in 3 days from this damn sale and there still is another day to go. Merry early Xmas to me.


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 28, 2018)

JChooMtl said:


> You guys absolutely are right. The 210 nakiri just seems like a natural partner for the incoming 240 gyuto. 5 knives in 3 days from this damn sale and there still is another day to go. Merry early Xmas to me.



Regarding length, it's really down to personal preference, on how much you'd like it to contrast with your gyuto. Not to muddy the waters, but there are also Mazaki Nakiri options from CleanCut and CKTG.


----------



## Mute-on (Nov 28, 2018)

The 210 is a beast. It’s addictive!


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 28, 2018)

Wish I had saw the Toyama 210 gyutos before they were gone!


----------



## Dave Kinogie (Nov 28, 2018)

bahamaroot said:


> Wish I had saw the Toyama 210 gyutos before they were gone!



Me too, I'm bummed. But at least I didn't spend more money I know I shouldn't lol.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 28, 2018)

One more day guys, anything can happen lol don’t put your wallet away just yet


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Nov 28, 2018)

JChooMtl said:


> Jesus those didn’t last long.
> 
> Just got back from 2 months in India last night but the jet lag was a blessing in disguise. Was able to pick up a Kaeru 240 gyuto for $160 CDN and a 240 Toyama gyutos for $400 CDN at 5 AM EST. Both are now sold out.



I'm really curious, where were you able to buy the Kaeru for 160 CDN?


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 28, 2018)

Colonel Mustard said:


> I'm really curious, where were you able to buy the Kaeru for 160 CDN?



Both kaeru 240 and Toyama 240 Gyutos were up there for sale, but due to the time difference most people probably didn’t even get to see them before they were sold.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Nov 28, 2018)

Gjackson98 said:


> Both kaeru 240 and Toyama 240 Gyutos were up there for sale, but due to the time difference most people probably didn’t even get to see them before they were sold.


Up there where? That was my main question.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 28, 2018)

Colonel Mustard said:


> Up there where? That was my main question.



Gotcha, 
JNS sale page


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Nov 28, 2018)

Gjackson98 said:


> Gotcha,
> JNS sale page View attachment 45334


Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## ashy2classy (Nov 29, 2018)

You guys are the devil. After reading about the Toyama nakiri it got me wanting a nakiri just to try one. Ended up buying the Toyama 210 from JNS. I just keep digging that hole deeper...


----------



## charlesquik (Nov 29, 2018)

Nakiri are no more! I ended up resisting buying one


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 29, 2018)

ashy2classy said:


> You guys are the devil. After reading about the Toyama nakiri it got me wanting a nakiri just to try one. Ended up buying the Toyama 210 from JNS. I just keep digging that hole deeper...


Let me know how it works out for you, I got the mazaki nakiri lol


----------



## charlesquik (Nov 29, 2018)

Guys I need a review of all the nakiri you bought. This will help my future decision


----------



## ashy2classy (Nov 29, 2018)

Gjackson98 said:


> Let me know how it works out for you, I got the mazaki nakiri lol



Great snag. Wish there would have been 2 when you asked if I wanted one. The price on those was insane!


----------



## slobound (Nov 29, 2018)

ashy2classy said:


> You guys are the devil. After reading about the Toyama nakiri it got me wanting a nakiri just to try one. Ended up buying the Toyama 210 from JNS. I just keep digging that hole deeper...


Oh man... post some pics when it arrives! I keep going back and forth about getting a longer nakiri.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 29, 2018)

ashy2classy said:


> Great snag. Wish there would have been 2 when you asked if I wanted one. The price on those was insane!


Yeah, this is my first nakiri, figure I go cheap so I don't spoil myself. 
To get that $30 free shipping I ended up paying another 300 for a toyama suji... yeaks


----------



## Xenif (Nov 29, 2018)

ashy2classy said:


> You guys are the devil. After reading about the Toyama nakiri it got me wanting a nakiri just to try one. Ended up buying the Toyama 210 from JNS. I just keep digging that hole deeper...


Im glad it was YOU who picked it up !! Let us know how you feel about it, and I want to call shotgun for when you sell it [emoji12]


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 29, 2018)

ashy2classy said:


> You guys are the devil. After reading about the Toyama nakiri it got me wanting a nakiri just to try one. Ended up buying the Toyama 210 from JNS. I just keep digging that hole deeper...



The 210 Toyama nakiri is a beast. Perfect blend of nakiri and cleaver. I think you will be very happy.


----------



## Chef Doom (Nov 29, 2018)

charlesquik said:


> Guys I need a review of all the nakiri you bought. This will help my future decision


Your future decision will be to buy a cleaver. Give in to the dark side of the force.


----------

